# What a Witch!!



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I wanted to do a 20 minute ride this morning before it got too hot. Well, Gandy had other things in mind. She's really been in heat, and talk about being a witch. Oh my! I actually had to get off of her and walk her a bit before I ripped her head off! So she settled and I climbed back on, not an easy feat for this old gal... She still would NOT walk. So I pushed her into a hard trot and just made her trot trot trot. She finally about died and at the end we had a nice slow jog again. My 20 minute ride lasted an hour.

Yes, I know I am not dressed correctly for riding... it's either this, or no ride at all, I just can't stand jeans when it's this hot outside.

Getting on... Gah! It's hard to do!! Not as flexible as I once was...









Yes, I'm hanging on to the horn, I was posting too but you don't see that..









Here she starting to settle a little..









I still love her...


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

Snotty mare! Good job pushing her through it, gotta say with a face like that I would lover her too.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol, gota love the mares. She has a sweet face, i would still love her to lol. Im a mare person, i love the mares.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Yes, I am definitely a mare person. I've dealt with a lot of geldings through the years as I boarded horses for many many years. Give me a mare any day. The are so much CLEANER in the stall!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

O yes they are, soooo much nicer.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL. Silly girl. I prefer geldings for just that reason. I never have to worry if one of mine has PMS or not. LOL.

She is still stunning though. Good job sticking with it even in the miserable heat.


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

lol. I used to say all the time i would prefer a gelding over a mare anyday. and ever since i had a mare then a gelding im the complete opposite.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

7Ponies, first let me take my hat off to you for being able to mount from the ground! I gave up a while ago, should see me on the trail, searching for a ditch, rock or stump! :lol:

And don't you love when you make a plan and "they" have their own agendas! But I have to agree, love my mare too. Even more now because she isn't a typical mare. She is always even mooded. Maybe she has a higher amount of testosterone then estrogen!? :? And yes, compared to Walka, T is always clean. Very rarely rolls in the mud and keeps to a corner in the stall. Love mares!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Oy mares. I do choose my geldings over a mare in season. Good job, pushing her, you da boss! lol., and theres no way you couldnt still love such a face


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

7Ponies said:


> Yes, I am definitely a mare person. I've dealt with a lot of geldings through the years as I boarded horses for many many years. Give me a mare any day. The are so much CLEANER in the stall!


:lol: That's funny because it is the complete opposite for our gelding and mare. The gelding has specific corners he "goes" in, while our mare just goes wherever she's standing


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

Walkamile said:


> 7Ponies, first let me take my hat off to you for being able to mount from the ground! I gave up a while ago, should see me on the trail, searching for a ditch, rock or stump! :lol:
> 
> And don't you love when you make a plan and "they" have their own agendas! But I have to agree, love my mare too. Even more now because she isn't a typical mare. She is always even mooded. Maybe she has a higher amount of testosterone then estrogen!? :? And yes, compared to Walka, T is always clean. Very rarely rolls in the mud and keeps to a corner in the stall. Love mares!


"The best way to make people laugh is to have a plan" When you plan it never really works out quite like you picture. I have 2 horses, and one is a mare and one is a gelding, best of both worlds I guess! lol. I don't have to deal with PMS with Rhsizo, but I have to deal with the messy stalls. With Eclipse, she is the opposite in many ways, but she has a lot more compassion and heart and want to please. I give you props, you did good not letting her get away with that, I like it when you have to put them back in their place and they're successful. You did a great job, and I wasn't here to judge what you was wearing, or if you posted, it was great that you got the lesson through to your horse that is the most important  I love both sexes, but I have to say next time I buy I love mares, I will have to get a mare.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

awww even with her witchiness she is still beautiful! I ride in shorts sometimes as well the southern heat is just a killer! Then we have to fight off the bugs too..Yuck!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Yeah...gotta love those '20 minute' rides that wind up lasting longer than you intended! I had a couple of those last week with my boy...I wanted to just do some light work, but because he wanted to keep heading to the pasture, I had to put his butt to work...naughty, naughty!!!


----------



## Deej (May 5, 2009)

My mare is such a pig in her stall! She will run in from the pasture just to take a big pee in her stall. now she is teaching her baby to do the same!!!! Naughty girl.But I love her anyway!


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

Maybe the next lesson should be on how to tell time? Along with a brief section on time management? Unfortunately all my horses can read is a sundial, not the most precise way to judge a minute, but were working on digital watches next.


----------

